#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-27
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Darkfull> help new www.4security.com.br
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-22
<MooDoo> morning
<Guest8737> hi
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning mr community manager ;)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
